# Tilly's Kidding Thread!!



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm still not 100% sure if Tilly is pregnant, but I'm leaning towards she is and crossing my fingers!! This will be her second freshening. If she's pregnant her due date is September 21st!! She is on day 106 and is due in 39 more days! Last year when she was this far along, I able to feel her babies kicking. So far, I have not felt any definite kicking, but I think I felt a baby! I'll try to get some pictures of her soon and you guys let me know what you think!! I can't wait for babies to arrive!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh... yippeee... come on Tilly


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Oooh... yippeee... come on Tilly


That's exactly how I feel!! 😅😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am hoping she has triplet does for you. All easy births with healthy babies


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tanya said:


> I am hoping she has triplet does for you. All easy births with healthy babies


Thanks!!🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.👍


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay! Hope she is and all goes well 🙂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks everyone!! 🥰 

Here's some pictures as promised! I'm _almost_ positive that I felt a kid moving today!! 🤗 It still wasn't definite kicking like last year though. Let's play a guessing game! Do you think she's pregnant? If so, how many? And number of doelings and bucklings?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm my guess is not pregnant based on those photos but you just never know! Don't be sneaky Tilly


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks everyone!! 🥰
> 
> Here's some pictures as promised! I'm _almost_ positive that I felt a kid moving today!! 🤗 It still wasn't definite kicking like last year though. Let's play a guessing game! Do you think she's pregnant? If so, how many? And number of doelings and bucklings?


i would say at least 1


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

If Tilly has a secret she is hiding it and it is a single.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Could you be wrong on the breeding date? If she is pregnant, it looks like she has at least 60 days left. I hope Tanya is right and she is hideing a single! We will all know soon! I hope she is pregnant! .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Could you be wrong on the breeding date? If she is pregnant, it looks like she has at least 60 days left. I hope Tanya is right and she is hideing a single! We will all know soon! I hope she is pregnant! .


Nope. If Tilly is pregnant, her due date is on September 21st. We had our friend's buck for about a week while she was in heat, and the day I have marked on my calendar, I know I saw him breed her at least three times that day (he mounted, she hunched kinda thing). Honestly, since she's half Pygmy, she is a pretty deep doe and good at "hiding" kids. And she also seems to carry more down low than out to the sides (I realized I didn't get any side pics...sorry) Last year she wasn't really big so I was thinking just a single, but Tilly had other plans!! She popped out doe/buck twins that were 4lbs each!! Who knows though...goats are always full of surprises and always have different plans than us! But like you said, it won't be long before we know if she is or not!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I think she's pregnant.. I'll say 2, doeling and buckling. Good luck!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 23, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Nope. If Tilly pregnant, her due date is on September 21st. We had our friend's buck for about a week while she was in heat, and the day I have marked on my calendar, I know I saw him breed her at least three times that day (he mounted, she hunched kinda thing). Honestly, since she's half Pygmy, she is a pretty deep doe and good at "hiding" kids. And she also seems to carry more down low than out to the sides (I realized I didn't get any side pics...sorry) Last year she wasn't really big so I was thinking just a single, but Tilly had other plans!! She popped out doe/buck twins that were 4lbs each!! Who knows though...goats are always full of surprises and always have different plans than us! But like you said, it won't be long before we know if she is or not!


Fingers crossed for you! I have a doe that is large but hides her babies well. I swore she wasn’t pregnant but this past spring had a huge single.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The pooch looks not pregnant but pooch test is really only a guess. They are good at hiding things. Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She looks bred to me. Here, this is my Nigerian/Pygmy doe who was 140 days pregnant and didnt look it at all. Your doe has a small udder too!!! Im sayin she is...but ya never know....I hope she is thoo!!!!


She had a mid sized buckling, the reason I say she did not look prego is because her belly is always big lol...I know....it looks big....lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She looks bred to me. Here, this is my Nigerian/Pygmy doe who was 140 days pregnant and didnt look it at all. Your doe has a small udder too!!! Im sayin she is...but ya never know....I hope she is thoo!!!!
> 
> 
> She had a mid sized buckling, the reason I say she did not look prego is because her belly is always big lol...I know....it looks big....lol
> ...


Thanks! I really hope she is too! Aww! Your baby is so pretty! Her name is Sparrow, right?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gia said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I have a doe that is large but hides her babies well. I swore she wasn’t pregnant but this past spring had a huge single.


Thank you! Isn't crazy what they can hide from us?!?!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> I think she's pregnant.. I'll say 2, doeling and buckling. Good luck!!


Thanks!


ksalvagno said:


> The pooch looks not pregnant but pooch test is really only a guess. They are good at hiding things. Good luck!


Really?!? She just keeps getting more swollen back there...but your right, it's only a guess. They sure are! Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks! I really hope she is too! Aww! Your baby is so pretty! Her name is Sparrow, right?


Your 100% welcome! and yes her name is Sparrow


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> i would say at least 1





Tanya said:


> If Tilly has a secret she is hiding it and it is a single.


I'm thinking one as well.......but watch.......she'll have three!!! Lol! 🤣 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Your 100% welcome! and yes her name is Sparrow


That's what I thought! I think Sparrow is a beautiful name!!😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's what I thought! I think Sparrow is a beautiful name!!😊


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's what I thought! I think Sparrow is a beautiful name!!😊


I love your farm name


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank you!


You are most certainly welcome!! 🥰


Lil Boogie said:


> I love your farm name


Thank you! 😄


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You are most certainly welcome!! 🥰
> 
> Thank you! 😄


Thankie! and your welcome!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thankie! and your welcome!


No, _you're_ welcome!! And thank _you_!! 😜🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> No, _you're_ welcome!! And thank _you_!! 😜🥰


Okay you win!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okay you win!!!!!!!! LOL


Yay!! I was waiting for you to finally give up!! Lol!!! 😂🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! I was waiting for you to finally give up!! Lol!!! 😂🤣


SuRe LoL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hey guys!

Just thought I'd post some updated pictures of Tilly since it's been a week already! IMO she seems to be getting bigger!! Tomorrow will be one month from her due date, I'm sure most of you know what time it is, yep, CD/T time!! Lol! Poor girl... she just got off of her vitamin B and Pen G shots...she's probably going to hate me tomorrow for giving her another shot!! Alright, on to the pictures now (please ignore the bad quality)!!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

nice we have a doe thats about to kid to


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Looking good! Happy kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> nice we have a doe thats about to kid to


That's great! I think you should make a kidding thread for her!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Looking good! Happy kiddings!


Thank you!! 😊


toth boer goats said:


> Nice goats.


Thanks!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lookin great! that lil udder bump.....I cant wait to see that again on my doe's! Happy kidding!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks! I know, I just love seeing their little "udder bumps"!! 😄


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks! I know, I just love seeing their little "udder bumps"!! 😄


Its sooo wonderful! Lol!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tilly's weekly picture update!! And again, please ignore the bad quality! Lol! It was getting late and my tablet honestly isn't the best for taking pictures!!






























Haha! A "headless" goat!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She still isn't very big....😕🤔 Only 24 days to go (if she's actually preggo that is)!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe she only has one little hostage in there. 😉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Maybe she only has one little hostage in there. 😉


I hope you're right!!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

we have a doe that is defiantly pregnant and is almost due but she is still small


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> we have a doe that is defiantly pregnant and is almost due but she is still small


That gives me some hope! Feel free to post pictures of your girl, I would love to see her!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good. 😊


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That gives me some hope! Feel free to post pictures of your girl, I would love to see her!!


ill take some pics


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks @toth boer goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My tablet killed itself awhile ago...


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That gives me some hope! Feel free to post pictures of your girl, I would love to see her!!


here you go


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> here you go
> View attachment 212160
> View attachment 212161


Thanks for the pictures!! She really does just have a cute little baby bump!! When is she due?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks for the pictures!! She really does just have a cute little baby bump!! When is she due?


some time next month


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry I never posted pictures on Saturday!! Better late then never though, right!?! Poor Tilly is starting to get more uncomfortable. Her udder feels to be filling a little as well. Only 15 days until her due date!! I'm super excited!! It's feels like an eternity since we last had newborn (goat) kids!! I just started giving her a small handful of red raspberry today. I did that last year and everything went really well, so crossing my fingers everything goes smooth this time too!

































































Nice photobombing Sugar. 🙄


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s very pretty! Love the white stripe down her belly/back! Excited to see the babies!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sunset pictures 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s very pretty! Love the white stripe down her belly/back! Excited to see the babies!


Thank you! I love her white stripe as well! Me too!!

Here's what her 2020 kids looked like! She is bred to the same buck as last year.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh how cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How exciting! I’m guessing she’ll have buck/doe twins. 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thank you! I love her white stripe as well! Me too!!
> 
> Here's what her 2020 kids looked like! She is bred to the same buck as last year.
> View attachment 212474
> ...


They are so precious! The coloring on the right is very unique, I’ve never seen it before! Both are really neat looking! 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They have pretty babies. Can’t wait to see the new batch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> How exciting! I’m guessing she’ll have buck/doe twins. 😁


That would be awesome!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> They are so precious! The coloring on the right is very unique, I’ve never seen it before! Both are really neat looking! 😍


Thank you!! I really love Lucy's coloring as well! It's so interesting and is always changing! Right now, she is a mostly a tan and silver with a black undercoat! Titan was black and white when he was born, but by 8 weeks old he turned to a chocolate and white! Here's the most recent picture I have of Lucy. Taken last month.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> They have pretty babies. Can’t wait to see the new batch.





toth boer goats said:


> All very nice.


Thanks guys!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

pretty girl!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My guess is still not bred! Udder looks the same as the first photos you posted and vulva is very tight. I hope she surprises the heck out of me!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

When is her due date again? 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> pretty girl!


Thank you!!


SalteyLove said:


> My guess is still not bred! Udder looks the same as the first photos you posted and vulva is very tight. I hope she surprises the heck out of me!


I honestly think that pictures don't do justice of how loose her back end really is. In person, she looks really loose, much looser than she normally is. Although it's kind of hard to tell from the pictures, I am now pretty positive that she is pregnant, but you know how goats are always throwing curve balls at us!! Very soon though we will all know the answer to the mystery!!


CaramelKittey said:


> When is her due date again? 😁


September 21st, 12 more days!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I honestly think that pictures don't do justice of how loose her back end really is. In person, she looks really loose, much looser than she normally is. Although it's kind of hard to tell from the pictures, I am now pretty positive that she is pregnant, but you know how goats are always throwing curve balls at us!! Very soon though we will all know the answer to the mystery!!
> 
> September 21st, 12 more days!


Can't wait! 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Can't wait! 😁


Me either!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How is she looking now? Has she lost her mucus plug yet?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> How is she looking now?


Very uncomfortable! She has a hard time getting comfortable when trying to lying down and once in a while she starts to breath heavy. Today, she wasn't interested in eating a lot of her breakfast, just nibbled on her grain and alfalfa pellets, but she did eat all her beet pulp and a little hay. Glad she only has six days left until her due date!! 


CaramelKittey said:


> Has she lost her mucus plug yet?


This past month she has had on and off white discharge. So yes? I'm not sure.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The white discharge is her body cleaning the area for birthing. Hows her ligaments doing? Have they softened? Whats her udder look like?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I haven't felt her ligaments for a couple days, but last I checked they still felt hard. I'll check them again later today and report back. Her udder still hasn't filled too much yet, but she definitely has some milk inside. The I most recent pictures I have of her udder are the ones I posted last week. I shave her udder a few days ago so I can keep a better eye on her udder development. I also think she has dropped. I will get more pictures of Tilly and her udder soon!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Sounds like she's getting close! Some of my does don't really fill up until 12 hours or so before kidding.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How soon before kidding did she fill up last year?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So, Tilly totally regretted not eating her morning grain tonight-lol! I just got back from the barn doing evening chores. When I opened the door to let Tilly into the milking/grain room, she jumped up on the stand and did a complete nose-dive into her grain, then she scarfed it down so fast I thought she was going to choke!! Oh Tilly, why didn't you just eat your breakfast this morning?!? Lol!

Ok, so her ligaments are still rock-hard, her udder is the same, and I forgot to take pictures (oops). I will hopefully get some pictures to you guys soon!

I was trying to remember when she filled up last year, but I wasn't really keeping track of those things as I am now. But I do know she was full a few days before kidding.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hmm.. She does still have time before her due date. Keep us posted! 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry I still didn't get any pictures! I've been pretty busy with my new buckling and I'm working on a major update for my farm website.

Well, her due date (day 145) is this Tuesday, so we shall see what happens. If she is pregnant, she would pretty much have to be due sometime this week or early next week, since we only had the buck with her for a few days. I literally can't believe that I STILL can not tell if Tilly is pregnant or not!! I'm constantly switching between "she's definitely pregnant" and "she can't be pregnant"!! I find it a bit embarrassing-lol! I will keep everyone updated if she does end up kidding (or not)!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well, I wish I had more to report, but unfortunately there has really been no change besides the fact that I think her udder has filled a bit, but who knows I'm pretty much just going crazy at this point! 🤪

Today is day 146 so she she still has a little time left. I pretty much have just gave up on guessing at this point and just figured whatever happens, happens. 🙃

I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

My guess is Friday, September 24 and the hostages will be a doeling and a buckling.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Friday would be PERFECT!! 😍 Yesterday, today, and tomorrow have been and will be cloudy, cold and rainy, but Friday's weather is looking very nice, 70F and sunny! Now if I can just convince Tilly that Friday would be the perfect day for babies....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I just remembered, we are also having friends over on Friday.....hope the kids like a good science lesson/experience! Lol!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Now if I can just convince Tilly that Friday would be the perfect day for babies....


Good luck with that.  But gosh, wouldn't it be something if somehow an owner could convince a doe to naturally deliver on a given day? Could you imagine how much an ability like that would upset the doe code?  She'll release those little ones when the time is right. What would be your guess for delivery date, count and sex?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ooo, I just remembered something else!! Last year Tilly kidded on Oct. 24th, maybe this Friday (the 24th) will be the lucky day!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Good luck with that.  But gosh, wouldn't it be something if somehow an owner could convince a doe to naturally deliver on a given day? Could you imagine how much an ability like that would upset the doe code?  She'll release those little ones when the time is right. What would be your guess for delivery date, count and sex?


That would be awesome!! Haha!

Well, I think I'm going to go with Friday too (more because of the nice weather), and a single doeling since she's not very big.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ooo, I just remembered something else!! Last year Tilly kidded on Oct. 24th, maybe this Friday (the 24th) will be the lucky day!!


Scratch that. She kidded on the 26th, her due date was the 24th. Please don't make us wait until Sunday Tilly! Please I beg you!! 🤪😂😭


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Scratch that. She kidded on the 26th, her due date was the 24th. Please don't make us wait until Sunday Tilly! Please I beg you!! 🤪😂😭


My doe Cupcake is a month along the 24th!!! I sure hope Tilly pulls thru and has two adorable baby girls!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How is she looking today? 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> How is she looking today? 😁


Very preggo!! I think it's FINALLY safe to say she's 100% pregnant!!!! Took her long enough. 🙄🤣 

She has been having a little bit white discharge yesterday and today and her back end has been looking pretty loose. This morning when I went out to do chores, her ligs still felt hard and her udder felt and looked a bit fuller, but still needs to fill a lot more. I'm expecting her udder to just fill up all of the sudden. I went back out a few hours ago and her ligs felt softer!!! I'm hoping she's not just playing the doe code on me! I think there is still a very good chance she could go later today! Last year she was in labor all day (she was not contracting all day, just nesting and showing early stages of labor in the moring and afternoon) and didn't start contracting until 5-6pm. I'll keep everyone updated! By the way, today's weather is PERFECT!! Not too hot, not too cold, sunny, and just a little breeze. Hoping she gets the memo! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck with that Doe Code! Hope she delivers easily and you get Healthy happy wee ones!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

GUYS!!!! I just went back out to check her ligs, and they are VERY soft!!!!!!! She is also acting different today. I pretty certain today will will the day we finally get to meet her little hostage (or hostages)!!! Eeek!!! I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay! You go girl! Hope they get here soon. Dont forget to post wee ones pictures on our 2021 Kidding Tally..and add to our.numbers of kids born this year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things go smoothly.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Super exciting! I hope today is really the day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any babies running around yet????


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well, there are no babies yet. It was a false alarm and my fault. Tilly doesn't like me checking her ligs unless she's on the stand, then she doesn't mind as much. So the first time I checked today and there were still hard, she was on the stand eating her grain so I was able to get a good feel for them. Then I went back out after a few hours to check again and I thought they were soft, but now I'm pretty sure they weren't and I just wasn't able to get a good feel since she was dancing around on the ground. The whole day I've been checking her ligs and thought they were soft/gone, but I just now got back from feeding her evening grain (on the stand) and can still feel them. Sorry for the false alarm. Now I know to double check them on the milking stand.

With all that being said, she is definitely getting closer!! She has been acting a bit off today, back end is getting really loose, udder is filling, her ligaments are sunken, and she licks me whenever I'm out there (she was licking me last year during labor). Maybe tomorrow will be the lucky day. I really thought she was going to have them today.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The day isn't over yet....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The day isn't over yet....


True. We still have little less than four hours left of this day.....a lot can change in just a few hours.....I will go check on her soon before I go to bed.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ah... a doe code classic. 😅


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Ah... a doe code classic. 😅


Pretty much-lol! Except it was my fault for not properly feeling for her ligaments....but.....she was the one throwing a fit when I would check though....yep, definitely her fault! Lol! 🤪 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Okay, I just went back out to check on Tilly and I'm disappointed to say there is not much happening out there. Her ligaments are still hard so I can't really imagine her kidding tonight. But just incase she does try that move, I'll have my bedroom window open all night long. My window overlooks the goat pen that is only 50 feet (at the very, very most) away from me. Tilly was very vocal during labor last year, so I'm pretty sure I'll be able to hear her if she does kid tonight. Haha! Take that Tilly! 😆😜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

No babies and ligs are still hard.....


I'm sure you all know the saying "A watched pot never boils", right? Well, I'm positive whoever made that up was definitely referring to pregnant goats and I vote it should be changed to "A watched pregnant goat never kids (or labors)". All the pots I watched always boiled at least a 100x (or more) faster than any of my girls kidded. So who's with me!?! Lol! 🤣 🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

And yes, I'm going just a little crazy!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I second that


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks @Tanya, I knew somebody on here would back me up! 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Always @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to my world🤪😜🙃


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welcome to my world🤪😜🙃


What a wonderful world we live in.... 😅🙄😜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tilly's ligaments are still solid. I highly doubt she will kid tonight. 😕 Crossing my fingers tomorrow will be THE day and thinking pink!! 🤞🎀🎀 I can't wait when I finally get to update this thread with baby pictures!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How exciting! Keep us posted! Mine usually don’t go until their udder has that “shiny” look. I’m sure there’s a better way to describe it but words are failing me right now. Lol

Hope she kids soon! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking pink.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Hopefully soon


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tilly update:

Just checked her ligaments and they are hard, but her back end is loose/puffy and her udder _really_ seems to be filling since this morning!!! She has just kind of been standing around a lot today and was even licking her doeling from last year! I have never seen her do that before (well, expect after she was born) and as I mentioned before, she was licking me during labor last year. So I'm hoping that means she's getting close!! We are just about ready to leave for the afternoon, and knowing the doe code, she'll probably have them when we're gone-lol!! 😜 If she didn't have her ligs, I would definitely be staying home with her, but since she does, I _think_ it will be safe to leave. But who really knows! 🙃


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well guys, Tilly was just being a typical goat and is (unfortunately) NOT pregnant. 😔 On one hand, I'm bummed and disappointed that I'll have to wait until spring to get my baby goat fix in, but on the other hand, I guess that means we have another doe to breed Tater to and we will have even more kids running around in the spring!! 🥰🙃 The reason I know Tilly's not pregnant is because she is 100% in a RAGING heat today. She's acting like she's dying!! I plan on breeding her when she next comes into heat. Stay tuned for a thread about my 2021 breeding plans!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh no...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe that’s a bummer


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🙈


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Aww, I’m so sorry. 😕 I was a bit skeptical when I heard she had white discharge, but sometimes our does have a white discharge with a yellowish tint when getting close to kidding. 🙃 Are you breeding her today? 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Are you breeding her today? 😁


Well.....I really considered it, but a February kidding is just a little too cold for me. Seriously though, I have never seen her in such a strong heat before!! I'm sure the new boys are playing a part in that. Speaking of the boys, I did put Tater and Tilly in breeding pen yesterday just for a pure test on how mature Tater is. He did not disappoint me-lol!! He may only be 10 weeks old, but he knows his job already! While they were together for a short time (10-15 mins), Tater was blubbering, mounting, extending, and peeing on his face/legs, Tilly was of course in LOVE with him!! Tater was also a little confused and in-between his bucky behaviors would try to nursing. Lol! It was quite the show! While Tater didn't breed her in that short amount of time, I'm positive he would of if I left them together longer, but like I said, February is a little cold for me. However, I will *definitely* be breeding the two whenever Tilly comes back into heat. Can't wait to start 2021 breeding season!! 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well.....I really considered it, but a February kidding is just a little too cold for me. Seriously though, I have never seen her in such a strong heat before!! I'm sure the new boys are playing a part in that. Speaking of the boys, I did put Tater and Tilly in breeding pen yesterday just for a pure test on how mature Tater is. He did not disappoint me-lol!! He may only be 10 weeks old, but he knows his job already! While they were together for a short time (10-15 mins), Tater was blubbering, mounting, extending, and peeing on his face/legs, Tilly was of course in LOVE with him!! Tater was also a little confused and in-between his bucky behaviors would try to nursing. Lol! It was quite the show! While Tater didn't breed her in that short amount of time, I'm positive he would of if I left them together longer, but like I said, February is a little cold for me. However, I will *definitely* be breeding the two whenever Tilly comes back into heat. Can't wait to start 2021 breeding season!! 😁


Awesome! Can’t wait to see the the results! Hoping she will take next time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's a real bummer that she wasn't pregnante, but at least you will have less work to do without new little kidos running around. 2022 just keeps sounding more exciting!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sad to hear she's not bred but sounds like she's got a new boyfriend! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Sad to hear she's not bred but sounds like she's got a new boyfriend! Lol


Oh yes, she was madly in love with Tater during her heat cycle!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh yes, she was madly in love with Tater during her heat cycle!!


Haha lol I love it when they act like their in love! Its so cute lol


----------

